# Captain John McCrea's Navy Bean Soup



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Captain John McCrea's Navy Bean Soup. Capt. McCrea was the first captain of USS Iowa.

Ingredients

1	lb. white Navy beans
1	ham hock
2	onions chopped
1	carrot chopped
2	celery stalks with tops chopped
2	bay leaves, thyme or other spices to taste
2	garlic cloves crushed
1	lg. can crushed tomatoes
Chicken broth as needed for thickness




Directions 

Combine all ingredients; bring to boil, set aside for an hour to soften the beans. Follow by cooking covered on low heat until done. Season to taste after cooking.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jamesgpobog.today.03:24 re:captain john mccrea's navy bean soup.thank you for the ingredients.looks like a healthy dish.another gem from the uss iowa.keep posting regards ben27


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Very similar to our own "Pea-Wack"....Split pea soup, green or yellow.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

My missus` 3 beans soup with chillis,
unbeatable she made a big pot for the pun.no-one bought any so i had it for lunch 3 days on the run(or trot)then she stopped me saying it was past its best,I thought it was still great.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Who wants something that's bean soup?
I want to know what it is now!


----------

